# First Flathead of the year!



## KatKing34 (May 6, 2007)

Hello fellow catmen, as you can see from my profile i have been a member for a few years but never really posted much. I really love this site and enjoy reading everyone's post. There are some great fisherman on here. 

Here is a pic of the first decent flathead I've caught this year, As many of you know mother nature hasn't been to kind to us this spring with inconsistent temps and major flooding. However I was able to get out last weekend and catch a nice one. I figure its that special time of the year and I ain't going to let a little high water get me down. 

Hope this works...cheers!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations!!

Tough fishing everywhere. Glad to see the flathead aren't
letting the rain get them down.


----------



## KatKing34 (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Robby! Headin' out tomorrow to try and find some more. That fish had great length but was a little on the skinny side. Would love to have caught that one when it was nice and fat! I unfortanetly didn't have my scales with me but I am guessing between 20 - 25 lbs. love the blue/green color of that one though! Good luck this season. You are the man! Thanks for the reply!

KatKing34


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Congrats on the flathead! Cant wait to tangle with one myself!!!


----------



## KatKing34 (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Catfish Hunter! Good luck this season!


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Great Catch For the first of the Season!! Congrats! Hopefully I get My First of The Season Soon!!


----------

